# giving away free t-shirts to get more referrals for a promotion?



## cynthisonfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm planning to give out free tshirts for ppl who sign up as my apples freebie jeebie referral (need 25 referrals as i really want to get the Ipad). I thought it would be a great idea as i could attract more referrals and there is something in return.

I would like to hear some opinions as i'm not sure if this is legal or right to find referrals this way. 
Besides I also need to get some opinions on what type of shirt design which might attract ppl ( or should i keep the design a secret?)

I'm planning to print the shirts in bulk(screen printing). I like designing shirts so it is also a good way to promote my designs. I'm staying in nottingham UK at the moment and i'm still looking for the best deal for printing shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I would like to hear some opinions as i'm not sure if this is legal


For legal questions you'd need to check with a lawyer and the site's terms of service.


----------



## cynthisonfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Rodney said:


> For legal questions you'd need to check with a lawyer and the site's terms of service.


 Hi, thanks. I've just checked the terms and condition and it seems like as long as i don't post the referral links on forums/newsgroup or gain fraud referrals, it should be fine.


----------

